
ISSE: An Interactive Sound Source Separation Editor - ashitlerferad
http://isse.sourceforge.net/
======
riprowan
First off - what a great idea! How am I just finding out about this?

As an audio engineer, I know the first thing I want to use this on: a drum
kit. Separate the cymbals from the skins!! Separate out the room sound from
the direct sounds!! Get that pesky hi-hat out of the snare track!

Secondly - why only frequencies? Why not dynamics, stereo position, phase, and
transient response? If I could switch the screen to show those things instead
of frequency, I could isolate all kinds of other phenomena.

For example, isolate only the transients and turn them up/down, EQ them, add
reverb to them, etc (drool). Non-engineers have no idea how potent this could
be.

Or isolate only the instruments appearing at 30% off-center left?

~~~
Mathnerd314
There seems to be a deafening silence with audio stuff. Probably because
there's no money in it, or rather the money is all held by the recording
studios / big distributors, who have no incentive to share their findings.
Also Google seems to rank music-software search results really low.

Other cool projects that I only found after intensive search:
[http://photosounder.com/](http://photosounder.com/)
[http://www.soundhelix.com/](http://www.soundhelix.com/)
[http://www.cerlsoundgroup.org/Loris/](http://www.cerlsoundgroup.org/Loris/)
[http://www.klingbeil.com/spear/](http://www.klingbeil.com/spear/)

The guy who wrote this is at Apple now, probably working on Logic Pro; the
latest versions have some note-editing features.

------
Anechoic
Interesting that this has been out for 3 years and this is the first I've
heard of it. I'll have to try out the tool to separate out sources from
various recordings we make for noise control projects (for example, separating
out the wheel/rail contribution and engine/motor contribution from DMU/EMU
train recordings, or fan contribution and transformer contribution in
electrical substation recordings).

~~~
lighttower
Seeing stuff on sourceforge makes me immediately distrustful of the project.
Like it feels neglected, forgotten.... Buggy. Is this generally true for
projects you've seen?

~~~
taspeotis
> Like it feels neglected, forgotten

I feel that way about most SourceForge projects, too. If you check out this
project's history [1] the last commit was in 2013. Not that working software
needs regular change, but as a rule of thumb it's nice to see recent commits.

[1]
[https://sourceforge.net/p/isse/code/ci/master/tree/](https://sourceforge.net/p/isse/code/ci/master/tree/)

------
yoo1I
This is pretty cool!

A couple if years ago, I saw a short documentary about some commercial
software that was able to take the recording of an orchestra, separate the
instruments and allow the user to edit the pitch and volume of an individual
note an instrument was playing, but I can't seem to find it anymore.

Might anyone here know about this software ?

~~~
charlesism
You're thinking of Melodyne, by Celemony Software. It's amazing.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u573PyXo-
pY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u573PyXo-pY)

~~~
yxlx
That was an interesting video, thanks for linking it.

Two books are mentioned in the video, both of which I would like to read;

\- "History of Harmonic Pythagoreanism" by Rudolf Haase

\- "The Harmony of the World" by Johannes Kepler

The original title of the book by Haase, I found by jumping to the mark where
it was mentioned in the original german language video, was _Geschichte des
Harmonikalen Pythagoreismus_. Unfortunatelly, I have not been successfull in
finding an English translation of the book. I _could_ read the German version
but would only understand a few select parts so I would much prefer to read it
in English. Does anybody know of an English version of the book?

------
colanderman
Nice! I've been wanting a tool to do exactly this for years.

Trying it out now. One question, what does the "training brush" do? Everything
else is intuitive so far.

Edit: Just tried this out on a song with acoustic guitar + vocals. Worked OK.
There's lots of bleed between the tracks, but they _are_ separated to a decent
degree.

------
ashitlerferad
Folks interested in this might be interested in ManyEars and the associated
hardware projects:

[http://manyears.sourceforge.net/](http://manyears.sourceforge.net/)

------
braindead_in
Amazing demo. Can it be used to separate two voices in a file?

------
incepted
Ugh... sourceforge.net?

No, thanks.

~~~
ashitlerferad
sourceforge isn't like that any more:

[https://sourceforge.net/blog/sourceforge-acquisition-and-
fut...](https://sourceforge.net/blog/sourceforge-acquisition-and-future-
plans/)

